# marvell 88se9485 support.



## TheFeaR (May 18, 2016)

Hello! I am planning to build some home NAS server with Intel Avoton c2750 CPU. I found a good mainboard - Asus P9A-I/C2750/SAS/4L. The problem is there is two Marvell 88SE9485 controllers. I can't find any info if it's supported or not and how stable it is?

I found some info that it may be supported by HighPoint 2760  hpt27xx.ko  module.

I will be happy if  someone have experience with this mainboard/raid controller on FreeBSD?


----------



## SirDice (May 25, 2016)

While looking for a new controller for my home server I came across the same thing (A HighPoint card with the same controller). As far as I've been able to find out the driver works but it might not be the best performing. The driver is giant locked so it probably won't perform well in SMP systems. The driver also contains a large binary blob from HighPoint, which may not be preferred.


----------



## TheFeaR (May 25, 2016)

*SirDice,* thank you!


----------

